# Deer roast!



## vince (Jul 20, 2008)

I am smoking a deer roast along with the Fattie today, I will post some Pictures


----------



## vince (Jul 20, 2008)

Here it is sitting next to the fattie


----------



## cbucher (Jul 20, 2008)

Haven't had much deer,but it looks good.


----------



## vince (Jul 20, 2008)

Deer is good, I never smoked it like this, The roast Is really good cooked in a gravy, but I wanted to give smoking a try with it, Need to eat it all before this hunting season.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 20, 2008)

I gotta get better at deer hunting


----------



## vince (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Ken, I will give that a try, It looks so good right now,


----------



## richtee (Jul 20, 2008)

Is that part of the "football" cut Vinny? Looks like a good sized roast. Texas-Hunter has some good advice in his post for ya BTW.


----------



## vince (Jul 20, 2008)

Here it is at 111 and going into the foil


----------



## vince (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm doing it the way Ken said to, It's a good size roast, about the size of a football.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Mmmmm, it's looking good Vince! I love deer meat.


----------



## mrh (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been doing some loins/backstraps in the smoker lately.  I have been rubbing them with some seasonings and cooking until they hit 140 IT.  They have been great, be careful not to over cook!  My wife even is asking for more, I couldn't hardly get her to eat deer before!


----------

